# Hilfe, habe in Frammersbach Jacke vergessen



## TiThomas (12. Juni 2002)

Hi Spessarter und speziell Frammersbacher,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Also, beim Start für den 120 km-Marathon in der xx-Straße (Seitenstraße Höhe Friedhof) habe ich mich entschlossen, die Windjacke doch auszuziehen. Ich habe sie vor Ort deponiert, in einem kleinen "Versteck", um sie dort später wieder abzuholen.

Natürlich habe ich Depp sie dann vergessen...
...und sie liegt wahrscheinlich noch heute da.

Es ist keine besonders wertvolle Jacke (DM 80) aber es wäre doch stark, wenn jemand, der in Frammersbach wohnt, mir die Jacke nach Hause schickt. "Finderlohn" 25 Euro!

Mal gespannt, ob es klappt, dann würde mir Frammersbach in noch besserer Erinnerung bleiben!

Näheres per Mail

Gruß aus Koblenz,

Thomas


----------



## TiThomas (2. Juli 2002)

Vielen Dank an Monika Weigand vom TuS Frammersbach.

Ciao

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

